
Show HN: This won me the Vistaprint Tech Challenge - lsz9
https://github.com/zuwalski/vistaPickPack
======
gus_massa
Better title:

Show HN: Solution to Vista Pick Pack Challenge (This won me 10K)

I don't like very much the "(This won me 10K)" and perhaps a moderator will
remove it. But I suppose you are very happy with this so I copied that part
from your original title.

Alternative:

Show HN: Pick Pack Solver (I won with this the Vista Tech Challenge)

~~~
lsz9
I updated the title. But I did originally post it under a title like that a
few days ago - with no response. So thought I would give it a second chance
before getting on.

~~~
dang
Your earlier post never went up because it triggered a spam filter. Sorry—the
spam filters are more aggressive on new accounts. We marked your account legit
so it won't happen again.

You should try reposting this. As the FAQ explains, a small number of reposts
is ok (say 3) when a story hasn't had significant attention yet.

~~~
lsz9
Ah. Thanks. Ill consider reposting.

------
rhizome
What does this work out per-hour for you? Not to poop on your accomplishment,
but (BUT) it kind of sounds like five weeks of your time for one (or two)
week's salary..

~~~
lsz9
I don't make 10K USD a week to start with. At all. I didn't keep track of the
hours unfortunately as a lot of people have asked me that question. But I
would say that I have worked a couple of nights a week during that month plus
some "thinking time" while commuting. I have a full-time job, a wife and three
kids to keep my busy the rest of the time.

~~~
rhizome
I didn't mean to imply you made that much, just that Vistaprint saves that
much by not having one of their own people do this.

~~~
lsz9
There was a discussion like this over on reddit. I honestly don't think this
saved them anything in the sense that this isn't an unsolved problem. Im sure
they already have a working solution for this and that any improvements on the
density of the packages will have to be pretty significant to warrant a
change. I could be wrong and in that case best of luck to them - they didn't
trick it from me.

